# the ides of March = οι / αι ειδοί του Μαρτίου (αιτ. τις ειδούς)



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2011)

Είδα το πολύ καλό πολιτικό θρίλερ με αυτό τον τίτλο. Χωρίς εθνικιστικές κορώνες (πέρα από όσες πραγματικά εξυπηρετούν την πλοκή και την ανάπτυξη των χαρακτήρων), με σφιχτή πλοκή και καλή ατμόσφαιρα. 

Αυτά για την ταινία. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1124035/

Πριν πάω όμως είχα ένα πρόβλημα. Δεν καταλάβαινα τι θέλει να πει ο αγγλικός τίτλος (δεν το ήξερα αλλά το έψαξα) αλλά ούτε και ο ελληνικός. Και πιστεύω και πως το 99% των θεατών δεν κατάλαβε τι ταινία πήγαινε να δει από τον τίτλο. 

Και σκεφτόμουν... Μήπως είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που θα έπρεπε όντως να καταφύγουμε στην ειδάλλως απεχθή πρακτική της αλλαγής του τίτλου στα ελληνικά; Και αν ναι, εμείς εδώ τι θα προτείναμε; Ποιος τίτλος θα περιέγραφε καλύτερα το ides http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ides;

Εδιτ: Ξέχασα να πω ότι ο ελληνικός τίτλος είναι: Αι Είδοι Ειδοί του Μαρτίου...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι εξίσου ακατανόητος είναι και ο πρωτότυπος τίτλος για τον αγγλόφωνο θεατή, ότι αυτό είναι κάτι που έλαβαν υπόψη τους οι παραγωγοί της ταινίας, και μπορεί να το κράτησαν για εφέ. Με δυο λόγια, δεν θα ήμουν υπέρ της αλλαγής :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Εδιτ: Ξέχασα να πω ότι ο ελληνικός τίτλος είναι: Αι Είδοι του Μαρτίου...


Αι Ειδοί του Μαρτίου θέλεις να πεις. Σημαίνει 15 Μαρτίου, και είναι η ημερομηνία που δολοφονήθηκε ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας, σωστά;


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2011)

Ο τίτλος είναι Αι ειδοί του Μαρτίου και καλύτερα που έμεινε έτσι για να ρωτήσει, όποιος δεν το ξέρει, και να μάθει. Επειδή όμως κάποιοι διαβάζουν Καβάφη, και κάποιοι θυμούνται τη ζωή του Καίσαρα, δεν θα έβαζα το ποσοστό της άγνοιας της λέξης τόσο ψηλά. Το παλιό μου άρθρο:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/03/17/eidoi/
έχει τον τελευταίο καιρό σταθερά αρκετές επισκέψεις μέσω Γκουγκλ. Οπότε, θαρρώ ότι ο κόσμος ψάχνει και μαθαίνει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Πρώτον, είναι οξύτονο: _Αι Ειδοί τού Μαρτίου_.
Δεύτερον, οι αγγλόφωνοι πιθανότατα αναγνωρίζουν τη λέξη επειδή διδάσκονται Σέξπιρ (βλ. εδώ).
Τρίτον, ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Πρωίας το δίνει αρσενικό;


ΥΓ Τέταρτον, ξέρει κανείς γιατί είμαι τόσο αργός στις αναρτήσεις μου;


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι τα αγγλόπαιδα ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει, είτε από τον Σέξπιρ είτε από το μάθημα της Ιστορίας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι τα αγγλόπαιδα ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει, είτε από τον Σέξπιρ είτε από το μάθημα της Ιστορίας.



Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ, η φράση χρησιμοποιείται συχνά, άλλωστε οι Άγγλοι έχουν μεγάλο ψώνιο με τους Ρωμαίους οι Αμερικανοί δεν ξέρω αλλά υποθέτω το ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Και να προσθέσω ότι το _Μάρτιαι Ειδοί_ θα μου άρεσε καλύτερα. Πιο σύντομο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

_Αι Μάρτιαι Ειδοί_ = εμαρτιεϊδί... Αν το άκουγα χωρίς να ξέρω τι σημαίνει, θα νόμιζα πως είναι ντοκιμαντέρ για κάποια οικογένεια (ή υπεροικογένεια ή υποτάξη κττ) ζώων, όπως λ.χ. τα αιλουροειδή... 

ΥΓ Πλάκα (είπα να) κάνω — κι εμένα μ' αρέσει η συνοπτικότερη εκδοχή με το επίθετο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2011)

Δεν συμφωνώ για το "Αι Μάρτιαι Ειδοί" παρόλο που είναι αυθεντικότερο, διότι παραείναι δύσληπτο. Με το Αι Ειδοί του Μαρτίου ο άλλος έχει τουλάχιστον ένα γνωστό αποκούμπι.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2011)

Συγγνώμη για τον τόνο. Ας το διορθώσει κάποιος μοδεράτορας. Λάθος εκ παραδρομής. 

Όμως, εντάξει. Κι εμείς διαβάζουμε Καβάφη, όπως αποδεικνύει και η υπογραφή μας, αλλά αυτό δεν το θυμόμουν καθόλου! Οπότε μάλλον εγώ πρέπει να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για την άγνοια... αφού όπως φαίνεται όλοι ήξεραν το ειδοί και το χρησιμοποιούν και καθημερινά, εκτός από μένα... :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Εγώ δεν το ήξερα, αλλά τώρα το έμαθα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

Είναι, πάντως, ομολογία ήττας να είσαι αναγκασμένος να χρησιμοποιείς τον αρχαίο πληθυντικό του άρθρου για να αποφύγεις τη μυστακοφόρηση των ειδών. Του Μαρτίου.

Πόσο πρόβλημα θα ήταν _Οι ειδές του Μαρτίου_; Μεγάλο, ε;


Επί του πιεστηρίου:


azimuthios said:


> Όμως, εντάξει. Κι εμείς διαβάζουμε Καβάφη, όπως αποδεικνύει και η υπογραφή μας, αλλά αυτό δεν το θυμόμουν καθόλου! Οπότε μάλλον εγώ πρέπει να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για την άγνοια... αφού όπως φαίνεται όλοι ήξεραν το ειδοί και το χρησιμοποιούν και καθημερινά, εκτός από μένα... :)


Όχι μόνο Καβάφη (τα απογεύματα), αλλά και Σαίξπηρ (για πρωινό).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα! Τώρα δεν νιώθω μόνος... :) 

Τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη όμως πραγματικά; Τι είναι η ειδός και από πού βγαίνει; Μόλις διάβασα το άρθρο του sarant, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα την προέλευσή της. Και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί να λέμε Αι ειδοί του Μαρτίου και όχι Αι Αοιδοί του Μαρτίου. Γιατί έγινε η επιλογή αυτής της λέξης για να περιγράψει το ρωμαϊκό idus. Ξέρει κανείς; 

Από το άρθρο του Σαράντ:



> Με τη διαφορά ότι οι αρχαίες ειδοί, που είναι λέξη του ρωμαϊκού ημερολογίου, είναι γένους θηλυκού. Στα λατινικά ήτανε idus, στον ενικό, λέξη ετρουσκική λέει μια πηγή, οσκική λέει το ετυμολογικό των Ερνού Μεγιέ (και έλεγε ο Βάρρωνας).
> 
> Η λέξη πέρασε στα ελληνικά από τον Πλούταρχο και άλλους αρχαίους συγγραφείς που γράψαν για τη Ρώμη, αλλά έμεινε πάντα ξένο σώμα -φυσικά δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη λέξη είδος.
> 
> Οι ειδοί πέφταν στις 15 του μήνα τον Μάρτη (όπως και τον Μάη, τον Ιούλη και τον Οκτώβρη). Τους άλλους μήνες πέφταν στις δεκατρείς. Αλλ’ αν δεν ήταν ο Καίσαρας, δεν θα τις θυμόμασταν τις ειδούς ούτε θα τις χρησιμοποιούσε ο Στάθης, έστω και με μουστάκια, με το ζόρι αρσενικές.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Κι εγώ να διορθώσω αυτό που είπα πιο πριν ότι δεν ξέρω για τους Αμερικανούς γιατί ξέρω τελικά- θυμήθηκα κάτι αμερικάνικα παιδικά βιβλία που είχα μικρή, μεταφρασμένα φυσικά. Ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας και οι _Ειδοί του Μάρτη_, όπως είχε πει ο μεταφραστής, είχαν περιώπτη θέση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Τρίτον, ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Πρωίας το δίνει αρσενικό;


Λάθος έκαναν. Αλλά το έβαλα έτσι που το έβαλα στον τίτλο για να προλάβω λάθη: δεν είναι λίγα τα ευρήματα με «τους ειδούς».
Διαπίστωσα επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει στα γνωστά λεξικά μας, μόνο στο Μείζον. Τα αγγλικά λεξικά έχουν *όλα* το _ides_, ακόμα και τα μαθητικά Longman και OALD.


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα! Τώρα δεν νιώθω μόνος... :)
> 
> Τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη όμως πραγματικά; Τι είναι η ειδός και από πού βγαίνει; Μόλις διάβασα το άρθρο του sarant, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα την προέλευσή της. Και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί να λέμε Αι ειδοί του Μαρτίου και όχι Αι Αοιδοί του Μαρτίου. Γιατί έγινε η επιλογή αυτής της λέξης για να περιγράψει το ρωμαϊκό idus. Ξέρει κανείς;



Δεν είπαν αοιδοί γιατί αοιδοί σήμαινε κάτι άλλο στη γλώσσα τους. Μετέφεραν τη λατινική λέξη όπως την άκουγαν και βάσει κάποιων εμπειρικών υποθέτω κανόνων -άλλωστε, πέντε συγγραφείς θα την έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο. Όπως κι εμείς είπαμε, ξερωγώ, κλατάρω το eclater.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ... ξερωγώ! :)


----------



## stathis (Nov 28, 2011)

Φαίνεται ότι ο daeman δεν ακούει μέταλ*, αλλιώς θα είχε ποστάρει ήδη το _The Ides of March_ των Iron Maiden... :)
* Νταξ', ούτε εγώ ακούω, αλλά για άλμπουμ σαν αυτό που ανοίγει με το παρακάτω οργανικό κάνω μια εξαίρεση πολύ ευχαρίστως.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Μέταλ, μουά; Μόνο μικρός, αν και στη μουσική ποτέ δε λέω ποτέ. 
Et tu, Brute, τέτοιου είδους αοιδοί (Είρωνες Μάηδες) και δεν είναι καν Μάρτ'ς ούτ' εγώ Ιούλιος; :twit: 

Vehicle - The Ides of March


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2011)

sarant said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ για το "Αι Μάρτιαι Ειδοί" παρόλο που είναι αυθεντικότερο, διότι παραείναι δύσληπτο. Με το Αι Ειδοί του Μαρτίου ο άλλος έχει τουλάχιστον ένα γνωστό αποκούμπι.


Ποιο είναι το "γνωστό αποκούμπι"; Δεν το κατάλαβα. Εννοείς τη φράση "του Μαρτίου" που είναι σε (περίπου) δημοτική;

Εγώ τις ήξερα τις Μάρτιες Ειδούς, και του Καβάφη και τις άλλες. Ήξερα και τις νόνες και τις καλένδες - ίσως επειδή κάποτε με ενδιέφερε η ιστορία του ημερολογίου και είχα διαβάσει διάφορα σχετικά. Νόμιζα πάντως ότι ήταν αρκετά γνωστή φράση.

Και ναι, θα προτιμούσα "Μάρτιαι Ειδοί" γιατί νομίζω ότι θα είχε κάπως περισσότερες πιθανότητες να αναγνωριστεί από όσους το ήξεραν, και για την άμεση αναφορά στον Καβάφη.

Όταν είδα τον τίτλο της ταινίας, σκέφτηκα "ψωνισμένοι κουλτουριάρηδες", δηλαδή θέλουν και καλά να συγκρίνουν κάποιον σύγχρονο πολιτικό με τον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι. Είναι γνωστό πως είμαι κακεντρεχής.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 18, 2011)

*αι/οι ειδοί του Μαρτίου*

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος το έχει ήδη επισημάνει αλλά ο Δημητράκος γράφει "οι ειδοί".


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις (κοίταξα κι εγώ τον τόμο για να βεβαιωθώ, μήπως ήταν θέμα σκαναρίσματος), όμως δεν είδα να το επισημαίνει κανείς στο σχετικό νήμα. 

Edit: Τώρα που ξαναδιάβασα πιο προσεκτικά εκείνο το νήμα, βλέπω ότι το γράφει ο Ζάζουλας στο ποστ #5, για το Πρωίας όμως:



Zazula said:


> [...]
> Τρίτον, ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Πρωίας το δίνει αρσενικό;
> [...]



Τα μετέφερα, ΟΚ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2011)

Το «οι ειδοί» (όπως «οι γυναίκες») είναι αρσενικό;


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2011)

Σήμερα όχι αποκλειστικά, επί Δημητράκου όμως...


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Αυτό το «αἱ» το χρησιμοποιεί, κανονικά, ο Δημητράκος για να δείξει ότι ένα πληθυντικό ουσιαστικό είναι θηλυκό. Για να το αποδείξω, πάω στις _αλκυονίδες_ (στα αρχαία: _ἡ ἀλκυονίς, αἱ ἀλκυονίδες_, συνώνυμο της _αλκυόνος_ και επίθετο στο «αλκυονίδες ημέραι») και πέφτω πάνω στο «ἀλκυονίδαι (αἱ)» («πτηνά της τάξεως των κεκρακτών [...] Alcyonidae») και προσπαθώ ακόμα να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει.

Τέλος πάντων, ο Πλούταρχος, στη ζωή του Ιούλιου Καίσαρα, στην παράγραφο 63 που λέει και ο Δημητράκος, γράφει «αι [...] Μάρτιαι Ειδοί»:

ἔστι δὲ καὶ ταῦτα πολλῶν ἀκοῦσαι διεξιόντων, ὥς τις αὐτῷ μάντις ἡμέρᾳ Μαρτίου μηνὸς ἣν Εἰδοὺς Ῥωμαῖοι καλοῦσι προείποι μέγαν φυλάττεσθαι κίνδυνον, ἐλθούσης δὲ τῆς ἡμέρας προϊὼν ὁ Καῖσαρ εἰς τὴν σύγκλητον ἀσπασάμενος προσπαίξειε τῷ μάντει φάμενος· “αἱ μὲν δὴ Μάρτιαι Εἰδοὶ πάρεισιν”, ὁ δ' ἡσυχῇ πρὸς αὐτὸν εἴποι· “ναί, πάρεισιν, ἀλλ' οὐ παρεληλύθασι.”

Τον αντέγραψε και ο Σέξπιρ, που δίνει τη στιχομυθία ως εξής (νωρίτερα ο μάντης έχει πει στον Καίσαρα το γνωστό «Beware the Ides of March»):

Cæsar: The Ides of March are come.
Soothsayer: Ay, Cæsar; but not gone.

Τώρα δεν έχω καταλάβει τη σχέση που έχουν οι Ειδοί με το σενάριο του Κλούνεϊ. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι _Οι ευειδείς_; Παίζει κι ο Γκόσλινγκ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2011)

Το σενάριο να στο αναλύσω εγώ; Ο τίτλος είναι προφητικός. Στην ταινία δε βλέπουμε την προδοσία, αυτή θα ακολουθήσει. 
Ακολουθούν αναφορές στην πλοκή, όσοι δεν θέλετε να ξέρετε μη διαβάζετε. 

*SPOILERS!​*
Στην αρχή ο πρωταγωνιστής είναι ακόμα ιδεαλιστής και πιστεύει πραγματικά στον υποψήφιο πρόεδρο. Οι υπόλοιποι της προεκλογικής εκστρατείας, από δημοσιογράφους μέχρι αντίπαλους, είναι πιο προσγειωμένοι, πιο ρεαλιστές, προσπαθούν να του μάθουν τη δουλειά κλπ. Του λέει κι όλας ο προϊστάμενος του ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν θα κερδίσουν ή θα χάσουν και άλλα τέτοια προφητικά. 
Μετά του συμβαίνουν δυο μαζί και προσγειώνεται απότομα, από τη μία πέφτει στην παγίδα των αντιπάλων και από την άλλη ανακαλύπτει τη σχέση της νεαρής με τον υποψήφιο (πιο κλισέ κι από τα κλισέ, ξεκινάει Ομπάμα και καταλήγει Κλίντον). Γκρεμίζονται ταυτόχρονα και το ίνδαλμά του και οι επαγγελματικές του προοπτικές. Νομίζω ότι η αυτοκτονία της νεαρής είναι πιο σημαντικό σημείο της πλοκής απ'ό,τι φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά. Δεν είναι απλώς μια βολική εξέλιξη για όλους, ο πρωταγωνιστής μέχρι τότε θέλει να εκδικηθεί τον προϊστάμενό του (και το σύστημα), μετά από αυτό θέλει μάλλον και να τιμωρήσει τον υποψήφιο. 
Στην τελευταία σκηνή τον βλέπουμε να έχει πάρει τη θέση του προϊστάμενού του. Το μήνυμα είναι διφορούμενο. Έχει ο πρωταγωνιστής γίνει σαν όλους τους άλλους; Ή χτίζει σιγά σιγά την εκδίκησή του; 
Έχουμε χάπι έντ ή ένεση εντ;


----------

